# Girl gun in S Texas



## Conti (Jun 30, 2005)

My daughter and gf both want to deer hunt w me however I'm not sure what I should get them to shoot. Both need easy recoil and range out to 250 yards at most. A majority if their shots will be around 100yds. Suggestions please?? Thanks


----------



## Conti (Jun 30, 2005)

Keep in mind South Texas


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Here it goes again. South Texas has lots of brush so I bet most are going with 7mm-08.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

girls are taking over it seems. good trend!
7mm-08 tikka T3 or remington model 700
6.5 grendel in an AR


----------



## Monte45 (Jul 22, 2014)

First guns for most short actions, if you reload 7mm-08, if you don't 243 in 700 Remington hard to beat, with ammo availability and recoil.


----------



## Conti (Jun 30, 2005)

I don't reload and I'm a big fan of .243


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I'll cast my vote for the .243


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Not trying to be rude but...there's lots of good advice in this post.
http://2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1329777

If you can, find someone(s) who would be willing to take you out and try their rifle. You'll get a feel for the amount of kick (recoil) and be able to fine tune your decision.


----------



## Conti (Jun 30, 2005)

Not rude at all. Thanks for the thread


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I like low recoiling rifles. Here is my inventory.
.222 Remington ( I have killed deer with it and was my Grandfathers truck gun. Risky. )
22-250 Remington ( Never has drawn blood. It was my first custom rifle built by Charles White. It is a beautiful VZ 24 Mauser action, Shilen barreled in a Fajen stock. Niedner butt plate and bottom metal reshaped by Charles and the bolt handle checkered by hand. I waited almost a year for it and carried it up a ladder one time only. And it shoots like a gun you waited a year for. Just no animals. )
.243 Winchester ( Just got one, I had two others but sold them after I finished putting them together. I never got to kill with any of these either. No problem, .243 is fine for the job. )
.257 Roberts ( I have had three of these. One I sold to a young guy that had one arm almost yanked off in an accident and the other to a petite lady that weighs in at about ninety five pounds. She was shooting a .222 and her husband was tired of her griping about only doing neck shots. She still shoots them in the neck. I have had good success also. )
6.5 x 55 Swedish Mauser ( Suuuuwweeeet, no tears. Pigs, deer DRT. 
.260 Remington ( Have one, sleeps in the back of the safe. It comes out once a year and punches about 24 holes in some paper and goes back to sleep. It's ready when I am. )
7 x 57 Mauser ( It ain't pretty but it gets the job done, I will leave it at that. )
.270 Winchester ( You can't run fast enough to give me one. )sad3sm
.308 Winchester ( Yes to all the requirements. )
300 Blackout ( Ask me later. )
I do have a Black Gun in .223 but as for hunting more than likely never. 
If these don't meet the criteria my suggestion is go custom. Something like a .223 Remington fast twist bull barrel in a stock that fits the shooter. Spend some dough on glass and shoot 60 grain and heavier bullets. That will help in the killing department and accuracy. Hey, this might be my next project!


----------



## TXPIRATE (Jan 28, 2009)

243 or 22-250. No semi autos. Kids need to learn on single shot or bolt guns in my opinion


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Conti said:


> Not rude at all. Thanks for the thread


Hunting is so much more than killing. For me at times I enjoy the solitude. Other times I enjoy the conversations after a hunt talking about what we saw or experienced. Whether successful or not.

My kids are older now, 19 and 21. My son hasn't hunted in the past two years and I miss him being there. I know get back to it eventually. for now I enjoy the time I have with my father out hunting.


----------



## tc hardhead (Jun 19, 2006)

I recently bought an Ar-15 in 6.8 spc and love it very low recoil and deadly on hogs and deer. I know some people say no semi for kids but I bought one because of the varying length of pull. That being said they also make them in bolt guns as well. We have taken 4 hogs 1axis buck and 1wt doe with it so far. I shoot remington ultra bonded core lokt in it and I am very happy with the terminal performance.


----------



## Conti (Jun 30, 2005)

Completely agree!! I'm way past the kill and way more about the process. My son has always hunted w me he is almost 20. My daughter is 16 and showing a little interest on her own and I don't want her to have a bad first experience w a gun that's too much for her. I think I'm gonna get her a Remington model 700 .243 and put the reduced recoil rounds in it for her. My boy killed a 148 B&C w a .243 several years ago so I know it can get the job done. I actually enjoy shooting a .243 myself.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

You didn't mention age - lot of difference in 12 and 20. .243 is hard to beat in a good quality rifle but last year I bought an AR-10 then put a Limbsaver pad on it (I'm partial to .308) and it has become my favorite rifle. I usually shoot more animals with a camera than a gun but we needed to thin the herd this year so I shot 2 deer and 4 pigs and the only one that didn't drop in its tracks was a pig that I lined up behind another. Shot went through the first then through the second. The second one spun and dropped within 10 feet of the first. With the semi action and Limbsaver the recoil is minimal (I have a chemo port in my chest so recoil has become more of a factor than in the past). I also like the fact that I can shorten the stock when I'm in an awkward position in the stand. I have a variety of hunting rifles from .222 to 7 Mag but I'm not sure I'll take any of them to the stand now. Just my opinion for what it's worth.


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

My votes in no particular order of preference. 

243 - good deer round for Texas with little recoil, ammo is easy to find
25-06 - great deer round, ammo a little harder to come by and bullet selection is limited, better long range ballistics, a little more recoil
300 blk - proven to be a good medium sized game round with good hunting bullets (i.e. Barnes), very light recoil, good to 200ish yards, ammo can be difficult to find at times.


----------



## Conti (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks for all the input. I'm not an AR guy at all. I like the traditional deer rifle. I pretty sure I will start her on a .243. I may also at some point incorporate a 7mm-08 too just to have one. I know for me my boy loves his 30.06!! It's deadly!! I personally like a 7 mag for down there or 300 win mag It may be overkill but when u are hunting for THAT ONE deer I'd rather have to much than not enough


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Conti said:


> Completely agree!! I'm way past the kill and way more about the process. My son has always hunted w me he is almost 20. My daughter is 16 and showing a little interest on her own and I don't want her to have a bad first experience w a gun that's too much for her. I think I'm gonna get her a Remington model 700 .243 and put the reduced recoil rounds in it for her. My boy killed a 148 B&C w a .243 several years ago so I know it can get the job done. I actually enjoy shooting a .243 myself.


Just got my wife one we both love it! It's the youth model and we are both of smaller builds I think when she's not with me I might have to take it out. Sweet shooting and very accurate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Conti said:


> Completely agree!! I'm way past the kill and way more about the process. My son has always hunted w me he is almost 20. My daughter is 16 and showing a little interest on her own and I don't want her to have a bad first experience w a gun that's too much for her. I think I'm gonna get her a Remington model 700 .243 and put the reduced recoil rounds in it for her. My boy killed a 148 B&C w a .243 several years ago so I know it can get the job done. I actually enjoy shooting a .243 myself.


Just another reminder to show her how to shoulder the gun correctly. Many times the recoil we feel is because we don't have correct form. It can happen to all of us especially when deer fever sets in.

.243 is a great choice. It's my father's favorite round and he won't stray from it at all. It gets the job done so who am I to complain.


----------



## Conti (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks for all the input and advice. Always good to hear others opinions


----------



## rmorgan9718 (May 21, 2012)

Hard to beat low recoil and kills like the hammer of gods for the 6.5 x 55 Swede. 120 gr or 140 gr Nosler BT literally lay down deer to 300+ yds and hogs up to 275#'s at 200 yds.

IMHO
Rick


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

My daughter is 13 now and has been using my TC encore in 243 for 5 or so years. She killed her first 5 deer with a cheap handi rifle in 223 with a tasco pro point red dot scope. She killed her first deer at 5 years old all by her self. She killed a 8 point 10 2point and a doe on her first youth weekend. Either one of these guns are good starting points and come in a wide range of calibers. Not pretty but effective.


----------



## FISHINWELDER (Jul 10, 2013)

2506... Just my 2 cents...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2006)

When my wife started hunting I bought 2 rifles. She's left handed. So bought 2 Ruger # 1's. One in 22/250 the other in 25/06. One to practice with and the other to hunt with. IMHO  243 is a little light for South Texas, not that it want kill, just that deer are a little harder to find down South. I think I would look at the 7/08or 260.


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Ruger no1 in 2506 is on my bucket list. Red pad.


----------

